
Pixel Deflection – a simple transformation based defense - iamaaditya
https://iamaaditya.github.io/2018/02/demo-for-pixel-deflection/
======
iamaaditya
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.08926](https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.08926)

Code: [https://github.com/iamaaditya/pixel-
deflection](https://github.com/iamaaditya/pixel-deflection)

